# Yugoslavian and Greek Macedonian: Differences



## billydagreek

What's up everybody,

Are there major or minor differences between the Macedonian spoke in Macedonia and the Macedonian spoken by the ethnic group in northern Greece?

BillydaGreek


----------



## übermönch

Is it still spoken?  I though it was eradicated by the black colonels. Well, de facto, it's the same language as Macedonian and Bulgarian, though rather written with latinic letters. The vocabulary also differs greatly, due to stronger Greek influence.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

billydagreek said:


> What's up everybody,
> 
> Are there major or minor differences between the Macedonian spoke in Macedonia and the Macedonian spoken by the ethnic group in northern Greece?
> 
> BillydaGreek



The Macedonian standard was based on a dialect group which extends into present-day Greece. This dialect in Greece (Лерин/Φλώρινα) is essentially the same with the standard in the Republic  of Macedonia and they differ only in a few regionalisms. As well as a few linguistic features (stress, timing, etc.).



übermönch said:


> Is it still spoken? I though it was eradicated by the black colonels. Well, de facto, it's the same language as Macedonian and Bulgarian, though rather written with latinic letters. The vocabulary also differs greatly, due to stronger Greek influence.



Greece's hellenization policies are well known, and these dialects are likely to become totally extinct within the next 30-40 years.

The vocabulary does not differ an awful lot, and the Greek influence is minimal. Any Greek words used in conversational speech have older Macedonian equivalents.

It's *not*, as you say, the same language as Bulgarian. I ask that you please quote your sources, or show some form of linguistic evidence when making such politically charged statements.


----------



## übermönch

Sorry, it wasn't meant to be political in any way. It's just that I heared that Macedonian and Bulgarian are extremely similar - sorry if it's wrong.


----------



## chernobyl

Sorry, I think that maybe an explanation is due. Many Bulgarian nationalists refuse to acknowledge the existence of a Macedonian language and a Macedonian nation. That's why your statement could be considered offensive by most Macedonians.

Yes, it is true that the languages are extremely similar, but saying that they are "the same" is a different thing.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

I'm glad that's been cleared up. 

I hope my last post didn't sound like an attack.


----------



## Cepkah

Well, there are too many macedonian people who live in Bulgaria then  according to You...  Because There was a treaty between Greek and bulgarian government and many orthodox slavs were emigrated from Northern Greece to Bulgaria... Before Yougoslavia was founded, there was no difference between macedonians and bulgarians(just accents in towns and villages as such in northern bulgaria and southern bulgaria) but in yougoslavian rule favoured this differentiation by giving them an autarchy and by creating a new language. While Macedonia was a region name , it  has become a nation name and unfortunately the racist policies of Bulgaria against macedonians incited the seperation... 
    Yes, today there is a macedonian nation and a macedonain language just because they want so.(not according to the linguistique resarches or sth. like that)
    We have to respect their choice..


----------



## Anatoli

I agree with Cepkah, let's give Macedonians a break, Bulgarians and Macedonians will find more in common if they respect each other, same with Serbians - Croatians.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macedonia_%28region%29#Controversy:_the_Republic_of_Macedonia_and_Bulgaria

Greek Macedonians or Macedonian Greeks have nothing in common with modern Macedonians (Slavic) but Greeks are very unhappy that they (Macdonians) use the same name as the name of ancient Macedonia.

The UN uses the provisional name for teh Republic of Macedonia: *The former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia (FYROM)*.

In Greek Macedonia (northern part of Greece) you'll find both Macedonians (Slavs) and Macedonian Greeks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macedonia_(region)#Controversy:_the_Republic_of_Macedonia_and_Greece

They are indeed  complex issues 1) between Macedonia and Bulgaria 2) Macedonia and Greece. Check the links.


----------



## българин

Oххх хайде да не почваме. Ако кажа ще/ше/че/ке, няма/нема ли да ме разберете???

The differences are political. That's all I have to say on the subject.


----------



## MKCA

If you are weak, have no friends, surrounded by strong individuals most likely you will not be considered as a partner. That was and is the Macedonian destiny. No wonder why the Macedonian language, history and the very existence has been and still is denied by all of our neighbors. Even now many prefer to stick with the past even though the aspirations of the nations in that region are substantially changed. So if you want to know more about the Macedonians and their language please feel free to ask the Macedonians, all others may guess.


----------

